# What temp and pressure for applying Swarovski rhinestones?



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

I purchased hotfix swarovski rhinestones but there are no directions on applying them. I am not sure of the time and pressure to use. I am assuming I just need to put a teflon sheet on top but that is all I know.

Anybody know what I should be doing? I am using a Hix swingman 15".

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Are they single or on a carrier sheet/design?

I use a soldering iron for single stones, which is about 2 seconds or on the press i think i used 160 degrees for 4-5 seconds, medium.

Have a look on a suppliers website or ebay and see if any on sale have application instructions. 

Failing that just experiment


Lee


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

300 degrees for 20-25 seconds and med pressure works for me. I use a teflon pillow to keep the back of the shirts from getting the rhinestone dots.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jose is about right. zbsl.com has instructions for pressing the stones..


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

I use 160 - 180 degrees C., 20 - 25 sec. dwell time, light - medium pressure all depending on the substrate you use. For heavier fabrics like denim you can increase dwell time and pressure a bit. Don't forget to put your teflon sheet inside the shirt, otherwise you glue front and back together!


----------



## mrtoad (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------

